# 6th Cycle is repeat of #5 but...



## jettabug (Apr 8, 2014)

43yo 96kg. Cycle #5 was so awesome to blast my sex drive through the roof, cut fat immensely, and eliminate many of my Parkinson's problems. I didn't know then (2012) that I had Parkinson's so likely the Bromo was the key factor in helping manage Parks at 2.5mg/day, but thw other effects of sex, fat loss, muscle gain, etc were great before I added the Bromo too.

Here is the stack I was on (and changes to it in current stack in parens)
* 300mg Test E every 3 days
* 150mg Durobolin every 3 days
* 75mg Tren Ace every 3 days
* 75mg Proviron daily
* 20mg Stanozolon daily
* 2.5mg Bromocriptine daily (now 10mg for Parkinsons)
* hCG as needed

I was a walking hard on ready to do anything that moves. The proviron kept away the estrogen. This time, I got a couple days of good sex drive, but mostly nothing unusual and 6 weeks in I was getting some bloating so added .25 Arimidex eod. Losing fat just fine. Building muscle just fine. Parkinsons very controlable in the symptoms these stacks can help.

Can someone tell me why the same stack that has even MORE Dopamine (which should drive sex need over the top) and MORE prolactin fighting support cause me to be a noodle and not want sex?


----------

